# FINALLY, a graph and pattern for the flower scarf so many want



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

http://******************/how-to-diy-pretty-cable-knitted-scarfette-2/

this pattern has a graph so anyone that wanted to make it can figure it out rather than trying to muddle through the russian version


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks, so pretty!


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

chickkie said:


> http://******************/how-to-diy-pretty-cable-knitted-scarfette-2/
> 
> this pattern has a graph so anyone that wanted to make it can figure it out rather than trying to muddle through the russian version


How great, thanks for the link.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Many thanks!


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Is there information on the yarn, needle, gauge? Looks like a bulky yarn in the picture??? Thank you,


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

I made a pdf file for the translated pattern. If anyone knows the best information to add to the pattern - as far as suggested yarn, needle size, gauge - I can add that and recreate the file. I attempted to keep the source information accurate, so let me know if that also needs tweaked. Thank you,

PS - What is this about elastic?

Once you finish knitting the required length, *cast on elastic* in rounds around the edges: 2 knit stitches, 2 purl stitches (make sure that the elastic closes up). Cross yarn over on the slanted edges, and knit 7-10 rows (optional). Bind off all stitches.


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

That is so pretty.


----------



## omiegosh (Nov 25, 2012)

I think the part where it says cast on elastic means to pick up stitches around the scarf and do a knit two/purl two ribbing for 7-10 rows.


----------



## KnittingLinda (May 7, 2011)

I don't see any instructions for the flower.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

It's beautiful! Thanks so much for the link!


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

CKnits said:


> I made a pdf file for the translated pattern. If anyone knows the best information to add to the pattern - as far as suggested yarn, needle size, gauge - I can add that and recreate the file. I attempted to keep the source information accurate, so let me know if that also needs tweaked. Thank you,
> 
> PS - What is this about elastic?
> 
> Once you finish knitting the required length, *cast on elastic* in rounds around the edges: 2 knit stitches, 2 purl stitches (make sure that the elastic closes up). Cross yarn over on the slanted edges, and knit 7-10 rows (optional). Bind off all stitches.


Thank you for the effort you put onto this PDF file. :thumbup:


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

Made one for my gentleman's daughter. I didn't put the flower on because she did not want it. Very easy to do....


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

thank you . I got your file.


----------



## spinnerbee (Sep 13, 2012)

I looked over the pattern in English and I didn't see the directions for the flower. Am I just missing it?


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

spinnerbee said:


> I looked over the pattern in English and I didn't see the directions for the flower. Am I just missing it?


I didn't see any mention of a flower, either. Looked at all the material available. Then I checked Ravelry - the original pattern in Russian is there, it is a free pattern. In the upper right corner of my computer screen was a box asking if I wanted to translate the page. We all know how unreliable that can be, but I clicked on it any way. The translated instructions were a real hoot - "remove persons...."! but, at the very end of the instructions was a line not included in any of the translations offered through this discussion. In translation it read "knit a flower you more attracted". So, it seems the pattern didn't include the flower shown, what a shame, it looked very beautiful.

If anyone is interested in looking at the pattern in Russian, on Ravelry is it called "Scarf with Center Cable" and it is by Irina Al.


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

see earlier discussion for more information.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-295608-1.html


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Thank you !!!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank You!


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

Is it possible 'elastic' means 'loosely' for the rib part around the edge? I haven't tried cables yet but this is gorgeous. Appreciate the effort that went into the pdf. I will try this. Thanks


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

Is it worsted, aran or bulky? I love the pattern. thanks for making sense of the Russian. But the gauge of yarn would be helpful. Beyond that, I would probably use the needle size suggested for the yarn. Please if someone knows the yarn type, fill us all in. thanks again.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Have bookmarked to look at later.


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

I also love it and would like to try it out... but first I need to finish my socks!

I am certainly following to know if someone has a good idea about the gauge.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

RE: *the flower* -- I am not convinced that it is done as I-cord because the tips of the petals are pointy on the pttn for the wrap. Meaning... that I think the petals would be very rounded if I-cord were used (an not stitched into a point, of course.)

Doesn't this look close? 
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_FiNnLe9TrGw/SjpDu4UNzNI/AAAAAAAABoc/ZJZvjIIR0DU/s320/hannele_D_lg.jpg

It's like good news..bad news... That site is dated 2009 and I have not found the pattern by following anything there. The one page calls the flower _Hannele_ by Borroco.

<edit> May be a similar flower here, and the writer references the Borroco Hannele flower. http://myyarningheart.blogspot.com/

<edit2> I emailed Borroco to ask if they have an archived pttn. Will reply in the forum if I hear from them.

<edit3> Well, as soon as you write to this forum, you find something more. I'll post the link as a new msg.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks to JoyceInNC for identifying the wrap in Ravelry's patterns and the designer. I messaged Irina just now in Ravelry to see if she would instruct on the flower.


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

Thanks ladies, that's great!

I could not help myself and just started it, left the socks on the side, they will be for a later date! ;-)

I had to frog once because I made the yarn over in a wrong way but have come as far as the second cable! This goes fast even for a slow knitter like me!

But now bedtime, first do the finger massage and shoulder stretching so hopefully tomorrow some more knitting possible...

Cheers!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

It's a free pattern on Ravelry:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/98-1-neck-warmer-and-hair-band-in-alpaca


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes, the scarf is a free pttn. People have been discussing it fairly often. Many are interested in creating the same flower that was part of the picture of the neutral colored scarf. Pictures of the flower are in this msg. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-320487-1.html#6895818


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

I am in the process of making two of these scarves right now. I started a thread on it a few weeks ago. I am using worsted weight yarn and size nine needles. I think they came out smaller than I anticipated. O well. I have not figured out how to do the flowers yet.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks for the link with the graph


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Very nice. Thanks so much.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you colleenmay for adding notes about yarn and needle. Probably need one or two more for examples - yarn, needle size, gauge or final measurements - I'll add those to the pttn notes if people are interested.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

CKnits said:


> Thank you colleenmay for adding notes about yarn and needle. Probably need one or two more for examples - yarn, needle size, gauge or final measurements - I'll add those to the pttn notes if people are interested.


Thanks so much CKnits!


----------



## mandysgran (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you for posting this, it makes it so much clearer. Will look out for any ideas on wool weight etc.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Could not get this to open. Anybody else have trouble?


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

jaml, all worked fine here...

So far I got already up to 52 rows, gives me 5 cables and the work is going fine!

But beware there is a small mistake in the following text:
"Row 22 RS/ knit like row 12 but without increasing. 5 knit stitches, slip 3 stitches to cable needle before working (hold at front), make 3 knit stitches, make 3 knit stitches from cable needle. Slip 3 stitches to cable needle (hold at back), make 3 knit stitches, make 3 knit stitches from cable needle, 5 knit stitches."

This should be:
Row 22 RS/ knit like row 12 but without increasing. 7 knit stitches, slip 3 stitches to cable needle before working (hold at front), make 3 knit stitches, make 3 knit stitches from cable needle. Slip 3 stitches to cable needle (hold at back), make 3 knit stitches, make 3 knit stitches from cable needle, 7 knit stitches.

When you are busy knitting it, it becomes obvious that the 5 knit stitches should be 7. But I wanted to mention it anyway.

Cknits, maybe you can change that on the pattern?
Thanks!


PS : I am looking forward to finish this, it is nice to knit something that goes fast! My socks always take forever because I knit them with the smallest needles possible but this is with a 7.0mm needle so it goes ever so fast! Lovely!


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

the flower looks like a long i-cord wrapped to make loops and tied in the center.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

just to add info, there are a few stitchers at ravelry who added their modification notes to their project pages.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scarf-w-center-cable---/people


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

As added notes, I also added a purl stitch between the cables and cabled every eighth row on my second scarf. I should be able to finish in a day or two and then I will post pictures. I just have to figure out the flower.


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

Well, it was a good try... that did not work!

see:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-320717-1.html


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> the flower looks like a long i-cord wrapped to make loops and tied in the center.


I thought that, too. But a closer look - it looks like there is a pink or rose color yarn between the petals of the flower. Also, like an earlier post said, I think it would be hard to get i-cord to make a point at the end of the petals. I'm hoping to have more time later on to go through the information in the other KP thread that is linked above, maybe check Ravelry again, and see if another KPr gets a response from the designer.


----------



## Nanavar (Feb 19, 2015)

Thank you !


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Hello everyone. I've caught up on reading the replies to this point. I will make the corrections, add suggested notes to the pdf file asap, and post the new pdf as a new msg.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

What about this for an approximation of the flower's petal? You'd have to go around one more time with a second color to be like/similar to the one shown on the shawl? Perhaps make the leaf/petal a bit longer too. http://www.lakeviewcottagekids.com/2014/06/one-green-leaffree-crochet-leaf-pattern.html


----------



## Nanavar (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks for the link !


----------

